# Share a handler!!?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If I were going I would totally take you up on that! I was planning on trying to go, but we planned a vacation in November. Things may change though, and I will let you know if they do. Kira will be in 9-12 by then.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, now that would be fun to meet you and Kira in person!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Awww, now that would be fun to meet you and Kira in person!


I know! I'm bummed I may miss it. My friend Michelle is going, not sure if her regular handlers are going though... I will ask her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can I say maybe?
I may be looking for a handler for Tito in the Gun Dog class. Depends on if he gets his SH between now and then, and also if his regular handler goes. They do not normally go to National. But I won't know for a while....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that would be an honor. I cannot tell you how much I would like to meet Tito in person. Karen is great. You can see her on the inside cover of the GR News with Goslings The Reel Deal.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> can I say maybe?
> I may be looking for a handler for Tito in the Gun Dog class. Depends on if he gets his SH between now and then, and also if his regular handler goes. They do not normally go to National. But I won't know for a while....


Darn, I was going to say that I would LOVE to handle Tito, too! I'm working on getting my parents to let me miss some school, as they would both get to go along, as well as Miss Maddie and show her in Obedience. I'm possibly going to be able to help out Leeah Chew at the National. Crossing my fingers extra tight that I get to go!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tito is that dog who could go all the way from the Gun Dog class- he is a miraculous boy already!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

<blushing>
Thanks for the kind words!
Tito will be there for sure, barring any unforeseen catastrophes. At the moment, I have plans to enter him in 12 events....
Jill, do you know how the Gun Dog Class works? If he were to win it, does he go in for best of breed, or does he go in with the other class dogs for Winner's Dog? It confuses me since he's already a CH, how can he go in with the other class dogs?
Also, does anyone know if they will be allowing handlers in gun dog sweepstakes, or if they did last year?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, is it Hunting Retriever from which the Elysian girl went BOS and everyone cheered? Lol, I will investigate. It doesnt seem like he could go with the class dogs for sure.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am wondering if Gun Dog is a Sweepstakes class and then Hunting Retriever is a regular class???? You ask an excellent set of questions, lol.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I consulted Pat Quinn about this, and she said that the classes are broken up by titles like SH and MH, and then the dog goes in for best Gun Dog in Sweeps/OS against the other class winners and it is an entity unto itself.

Then, you can enter hunting retriever, and the eventual winner goes to BOB.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm confused (which is normal)
There are 2 different events.
One is gun dog sweepstakes. That one is broken up by title, and you can enter a JH in it if you want to. Those don't go on to regular competition, you just go on in the sweepstakes.
The other is the hunting retriever class. That's the one I want to enter Tito in. It's a regular conformation class, and the dog has to be at least a senior hunter to enter. So if you win that class, where do you go next? Do you go for winners dog with the other class dogs, because it's a regular class? How can that be if the dog is already a CH? Or does the winner of that class automatically go into BOB?
Anney would know....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you win that class, you go to BOB Pat said.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I found the answer in the National manual (didn't even know there was one, LOL). It's not a regular class, it's a non-regular class, so the winner does go on to Best of Breed. That's a tough class, btw. Pat's Stoney will probably be in it, as will Anney's Fisher....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stoney is running field trials, so he may not, lol. Those are three amazing dogs- Stoney, Tito ,and Fisher.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Barb, the Gun Dog Sweepstakes is a separate entity altogether and yes you can have a handler on your dog.

The Hunting Retriever Dogs (and Bitches) is a NON-REGULAR conformation class along with Field Trial Dogs and Veterans. The winner of HR Dogs and HR Bitches compete in Best of Breed, the lineup in BOB goes 
Specials
Veterans class winners
HR Class Winners
FT Class Winners
WD
WB


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Anney, I just want to be sure I understand....I know you can have a handler for the Hunting Retriever Class...
Can you also have a handler for sweepstakes? The rules say no, but the version is old and I thought I remembered them changing it last year or possibly the year before.



K9-Design said:


> Hi Barb, the Gun Dog Sweepstakes is a separate entity altogether and yes you can have a handler on your dog.
> 
> The Hunting Retriever Dogs (and Bitches) is a NON-REGULAR conformation class along with Field Trial Dogs and Veterans. The winner of HR Dogs and HR Bitches compete in Best of Breed, the lineup in BOB goes
> Specials
> ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would be very very excited to watch these classes! So many stars in one place.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Is the hunting retriever classes just SH and MH? I thought last year it was JH/SH/MH. Of course I would love to have Remi's SH by then...but who knows. If she does, I will be entering her in gun dog. If I go.... My brother is getting married in Costa Rica and I will have to take off of work for that a few weeks before.

Cannon will probably be there with a handler.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, Hunting Retriever Class is just SH or MH. 
The Gun Dog Sweepstakes is JH/SH/MH .
It's why I *need* to get Tito's SH before then.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The Atlanta club suspended the "no handlers" rule for the Gun Dog Sweeps last year and there certainly were handlers in the ring. Not a majority but quite a few. Good to see Pam D. back on Coach win the whole thing!
Yes for the Hunting Retriever classes you must have SH or MH.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So does that mean it's up to the individual club whether or not there can be handlers in the sweepstakes, or was that suspension good into the future?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I get confused by Sweeps and go look in the actual program for the rules case by case. For example, we are going to the Yankee Golden Specialty, but Lushie can only be shown in sweeps by me or Jenn bc they expressly forbid handlers. She will be 19 months at the National though.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, sweeps is definitely case by case. Yankee only lets owners show in sweeps, yet veteran bitches and veteran dogs can still show if neutered in the veteran class and sweeps. At the New England Sporting Assoc, non owners can show dogs in sweeps(and the dogs can be neutered), yet the veterans in the veteran class can't be neutered. And in most shows, veterans are seven plus years. At Yankee, veterans have to be eight plus years... As Ljilly said, you just have to look at the various rules....


----------

